# Gouge sharpening system



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Harry has been after me for awhile now to get some shots of my sharpening system well Harry here it is.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

That's great! You have a nice place for living, and for your shop! Have a great time setting everything up, and doing what you like best. Enjoy


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Congratulations Glenmore for setting it up (at long last!) and to Terry for the great job he's made of it as he makes of everything that he does, be it wood or metal.


----------

